# LWJGL .obj .mtl loader



## gerredtor (21. Jan 2017)

Hallo, ich suche eine klasse oder den code mit dem ich .obj und .mtl dateien von blender in lwjgl laden und rendern kann, habe mir schon ein paar sachen angeschaut, aber alle haben nicht so richtig funktioniert.

Und bei dem gleichen suche ich noch eine funktion das ich aus den blender dateien animationen laden kann.


----------



## InfectedBytes (22. Jan 2017)

Da gibt es sicherlich ein paar nützliche Bibliotheken für, ansonsten ist das obj Format so unglaublich simpel, dass man auch schnell einen eigenen importer schreiben kann, ABER:
Die Animation sind ein Problem, denn das obj Format kann einfach keine Animationen speichern.
Da musst du zwangsweise auf ein anderes Format wechseln. z.b. .fbx (autodesk) oder .dae (collada)
Dementsprechend, kannst du obj eigentlich direkt wegwerfen und ein besseres Format nutzen.


----------



## gerredtor (22. Jan 2017)

Ok, ja das mit der animation kann man ja extra machen. bei den obj dateien hatte ich immer das problem mit den texturen über mtl, weil die ganzen beschreibungen und fertigen klassen rendern nur das gitternetz von der .obj oder es wird in standart farbe eingefärbt

und bei den animation geht es mir um bewegungsanimationen und so. aber danke schau ich mir mal an


----------



## Jardcore (25. Jan 2017)

Schau dir mal die ersten drei Videos... oder auch alle von ThinMatrix auf youtube an. Dort bekommst du einen guten Einblick wie man sowas einfach umsetzen kann. Und mit den Views unterstützt du ihn auch noch 






Ich glaube ab dem zweiten oder dritten Video beschäftigt er sich mit den laden von .obj Dateien


----------

